# أسباب شروخ وتشقق اللياسة وكيفية علاجها



## ساهر69 (13 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد : 
أرجو من جميع أعضاء هذا الملتقى الرائع والمختصين الإجابة على سؤالي أسباب شروخ وتشقق اللياسة وكيفية علاجها ؟ حيث أن اللياسة عندي وبالرغم من استخدام شبك الزوايا وعملية الرش المستمرة للمدة المطلوبة حصل بعض التشقق . أرجو الرد من أهل العلم


----------



## المعماري جاسم (15 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
ايشر بالخير يا أخانا العزيز واسمح لي ذكر بعض الأسباب وطرق العلاج وباختصار على حسب ماخبرته ومن ابرزها على وجه العموم :
1- يجب ملء الفاصل بين المياني والخرسانة بمونة الأسمنت بصورة كاملة وكذلك لحامات الطابوق0
2- ضرورة الرش بالمياه الصالحة قبل وضع اي مونة اسمنت عى السطح المطلوب تشطيبة لضمان عدم امتصاصه لماء المونة وبالتالي فقدان تماسكها -
3-ضرورة وضع الشبك عل جهتي الفاصل والتسمير الجيد وضمان عدم حركته عند الطرطشة واستواء الأسطح ونظافتها من المواد الغريبة بعد ذلك ويجب رش الطرطشة يومياً مرتين عل الأقل صباحاً ومساء 0
4-0لامانع من استعمال المواد التي تساعد عل لصق اللياسة اذا ما استعملت بصورة جيدة ويفضل وضعها على الأسطح بمدة 10-20 دقيقة0
5-ملاحظة سمك اللياسة بحيث لا تتجاوز 3سم للحائط و2 سم للاسقف وتناسب كمية الماء ( الصاح واخاليمن الأملاح)مع الرمل والأسمنت فان زيادة الماء او الأسمنت عن المعقول تؤدي الى انزلاق اللياسة للأسفل وتحدبها وظهور التنميلات الأفقية والمائلة وبعض الرأسية وبالتالي عدم تماسكها 00
6- البعد عن اجراء اعمال التكسير والهز بالأسطح المجاورة والمباشرة اثناء اللياسة0فله بعض التأثير ولا يغفل0

7- البدء بأعمال اللياسة في اوقات اعتدال الجو وفي الصباح الباكر واخرالمساء ومن الداخل قبل الخارج - فبلادناالعربية كما هي حال بلدي السعودية جوها حار وفرق درجة الحرارة العظمى عن الدنيا كبير - 
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت لكم مساهمتي المتواضعة ولقيتم فبها بعض الفائدة وارحب بأي استفسار عن الإنشاءات والتصاميم 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0
(اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك)


----------



## ساهر69 (15 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
بشرك الله بالخير يا أخي الفاضل المعماري جاسم وأشكرك على أسلوبك الراقي وعلى ردك الرائع والله يبارك لك في عمرك وعيالك ومالك ويمدك بالصحة والعافية ويجعل الجنة دارك قل آمين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ساهر69 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي المعماري جاسم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد أن شاء الله استفيد من هذه المعلومات في بقية الأجزاء التي لم تنتهي ولكن المشكلة في الأجزاء التي تم الانتهاء منها وظهر فيها التشقق كيف يمكن علاجه . والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم ،،، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## alkaser88 (15 أغسطس 2007)

وأشكرك على أسلوبك الراقي وعلى ردك الرائع


----------



## معماريمن (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر الأخ المعماري جاسم على التوضيح الجميل ،وبصراحة ما خلى لنا شئ ،

اخي الكريم الكاسر 88 لا توجد خرسانة بدون شقوق (معلومة موجودة في الكود الأمريكي) ،اما بالنسبة للشروخ المتواجدة في اللياسة لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها بسهولة لعدة اسباب منها :
- ترييح المباني بعد اللياسة .
-عدم وزن كميات الأسمنت والرمل .
-تلاحق مراحل المساح بدون اخذ حق كل جزءبالمعالجة بالمياة مثلا دق الشبك والطرطشة 4-7 ايام تعالج بالمياة ، اعمال البطانة ترش لمدة اسبوعين في الصيف و3اسابيع في الشتاء كحد ادنى .
وهناك اسباب كثيرة لم اذكر سوى جزء يسير منها .

اما طريقة المعالجة فهناك مجموعة كبيرة من المواد الخصوصية (اسال في المنطقة التى انت بها احد شركات المواد الخصوصية عن مادة معالجة الشروخ) ، بعد تفتيح الشرخ بسماكة 3-4 ملم يعبئ الشرخ بالمادة الخصوصية وان شاء الله ستنتهي المشكلة .
المشكلة التى قد تواجهك اذا كانت اللياسة قد فصلت عن الحائط (تطبيل) فهذة لا حل لها سوى بازالة المساح في المنطقة المطبلة .
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت........

تحياتي العاطرة 
اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## الغليبي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اود ان اشكر الاخوه المشاركين بهذا الموضوع (الشروخ بعد الانتهاء من اعمال اللياسه)
شكرخاص للمرسل وشكرين للمجيبين 
بصراحه مواضيع مفيده 
باركالله فيكم


----------



## rawan_200699 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورجداجدا


----------



## معماري من طين (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كما قال الاخ معماريين...
الماده المالئة عبارة عن اسمنت و رمل نسبة 5/1 و ماده تسمى بوندنج ايجنت .. او ey3000
من شركة فوسروك او بوليبت.
و لا تنسى اخي الكريم ان هذا طبيعي ازا كان المبنى به اجهزة تكييف .. فهناك فرق في درجات الحرارة..
و شكرا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

كما ذكر لك الأخ /المعماري يجب ان يأخذ العمل وقته وحقة لكي يكون بشكل المطلوب 
ولك مني احلي تحيه


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عابر القلوب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
احب اضيف شيئا مهما وهو يجب ان يكون الرمل المستخدم باللياسه خالي من الاتربه والعوالق
لان وجود الاتربه به يساعد بقدر كبير على التشققات المذكوره
والعنايه بالرش جيدا قبل اللياسه كما ذكروا الاخوان
اما علاج التشققات فهو عن طريق وضع مواد خاصه للعلاج توجد لدى فوسروك كما ذكر الاخوان
واكرر اياك واياك من وجود الاتربه بالرمل المستعمل
ويوجد الان شركات تقوم بغربلة وغسيل الرمل وجعله جاهز للياسه 
والله الموفق


----------



## ashmaly (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا ساهر


----------

